# Ed Felten Defeats Hard Drive Encryption



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"...despite what many believe, data held in RAM does not disappear immediately when the power is cut."
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20080221/232021319.shtml


----------



## monckywrench (Nov 29, 2007)

Disabling alternative boot devices with a BIOS password can delay access until the data fades.
Epoxying the memory in place can defeat attempts to swap it out. (A system with valuable data is expendable if it protects the data.)
Physically securing the machine to prevent local access is basic to computer security.


----------

